# Kioti LK3054 Power loss



## ToddSecki (Apr 3, 2014)

I have a Kioti LK3054 with 850 hrs. It has been well maintained and runs great. Yesterday I noticed it started losing power climbing a hill. After 1/2hr it was bogging down on small humps in the ground. It feels like the brake is on but it is not. The engine does not change (RPM remains steady) but it will not go. Backhoe and loader are not effected.
Any thoughts?


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

ToddSecki said:


> I have a Kioti LK3054 with 850 hrs. It has been well maintained and runs great. Yesterday I noticed it started losing power climbing a hill. After 1/2hr it was bogging down on small humps in the ground. It feels like the brake is on but it is not. The engine does not change (RPM remains steady) but it will not go. Backhoe and loader are not effected.
> Any thoughts?


The RPM's stay up but tractor will not go.
Sounds like the clutch may be slipping.
The clutch may need adjusted or replaced.


----------



## ToddSecki (Apr 3, 2014)

Adjusted the clutch and Bingo! A 10 minute easy adjustment and the machine is back in business! Thanks DK35vince for the reply. Time to get back to work!


----------

